# Seiko 600m Update



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Just to inform you all







, the Seiko is currently at the Mr Bry Health farm, she is undergoing some body work









The shroud has been cleaned up, the powder coating was all marred, the mineral lense is being buffed, I will be hoping to fabricate a new bezel insert, tho the original isn't in bad nick, just a few light scratches.

I will keep you informed. Is Jack at IWW the best guy to service the Seiko 600m high beat movement?

Cheers

Bry


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Bry,

Sounds like it's in for a bit of a makeover. I would have thought that Seiko were the best people to service the movement. I certainly wouldn't send any valuable watch anywhere at this time of year - it's just too easy for it to go astray given the extra post our postal service has to deal with. Having mentioned Seiko above I do believe that IWW can service watches as well as modify them. They are very highly thought of I think, it's just a shame that they are so far away







. There must be someone closer - isn't Chris Heal held in high regard?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Paul,

I will ask around see what peoples opinions are.

Just don't want the watch ruined by anyone, not even meself









Regards

Bry


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Bryan

IMO Send it to Seiko, they will have the correct parts or be able to get them and do a proper job even if it has to be sent back to Japan.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Seiko Japan will only accept watches that have arrived via there official dealer network, or via Seiko UK.

They won't deal direct with private individuals when it comes to servicing and repairs, even under warranty.









I found this out when I enquired about having my Credor serviced when it becomes necessary.

I bought it from a dept store near Tokyo called Mitsukoshi.

Fortunately they also have a store in London who told me they will be happy to send my watch off when the time comes.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Seiko UK will send it off to Japan,I had my GS sent to Japan for a little work,no problem


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

AlexR said:


> Seiko UK will send it off to Japan,


 Yep.

Exactly as I said in my post


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seems weird to send it all the way to Japan for just a service.

I would have thought that any competent watch repairer could do it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry you did Leighton,but I really try to read only my own posts























He may want it pressure tested Roy







not every watch maker could do that,but the movement is nowt special so if it is just a service then any good watchmaker could do it


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Roy and crew.

The biggest worry with the Seiko 600m, is the case is a monobloc, so you need someone withabit of experience with these. I've owned two serviced monobloc watches before, the good old 1979 CwC handwind, and a Tag 1000m Specialist, both had marked dials









Don't want the Seiko 600m Darth Vader







going the same way


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi,

With regards the Seiko 600m update
















The watch has come out of the Bry's Health Spa, with a 99% perfect mineral crystal, and a perfect looking shroud. All the watch now needs is a movement service.

Roy, or anyone can you recall the excellent Rolex repair guy in Doncaster?

I might give him a try.

Cheers

Bry


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

> Seiko 600m Darth Vader


Did he wear one too?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Roy, or anyone can you recall the excellent Rolex repair guy in Doncaster?


 Never heard of him, did he wear one too ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A Rolex guy on a Seiko,what would he know,he might try to pry the back off with his funny serrated tool


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> he might try to pry the back off with his funny serrated tool


oooh Sounds painful.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bry send it to Seiko get a proper job done and pressure tested,no average repairer is going to have that kind of kit,except maybe a Rolex guy


----------

